# Moxie anyone?



## skiNEwhere (Nov 21, 2012)

Do you drink Moxie? I can't enough of it, especially when mixed with Captain Morgan


----------



## Skimaine (Nov 22, 2012)

Tied to be a good Mainer and give Moxie a go.  Just not my cup of tea, although maybe adding some adult beverage to it would make a difference.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 22, 2012)

Disgusting.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 22, 2012)

Geoff said:


> Disgusting.





What is it?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 22, 2012)

Grew up in Maine and Moxie is nasty.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moxie


----------



## Abubob (Nov 23, 2012)

I tried it - once - and I was prepared to like it too. I like dark roast coffee and dark beer - strong flavored stuff ya know? But Moxie? Honestly - I just couldn't handle it.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 23, 2012)

Scotty said:


> What is it?



It's a carbonated soda flavored with gentian root.   It's sort of a bitter, herbal medicine-y root  beer/sarsaparilla/licorice flavor.   The soda is less sweet than your  typical American HFCS-ladden soda so the bitter comes through loud & clear.   I think the stuff is nasty.


----------



## soposkier (Nov 26, 2012)

Dont like it straight up.  Did have it mixed with rye whiskey though and that was tolerable.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 26, 2012)

soposkier said:


> Dont like it straight up.  Did have it mixed with rye whiskey though and that was tolerable.



Most anythign becomes tolerable with that formula, particularly as the percentage of rye approaches 100%, adjusted for ice. And maybe sweet vermouth and a splash of bitters. And a cherry.


----------



## legalskier (Nov 26, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Most anythign becomes tolerable with that formula, particularly as the percentage of rye approaches 100%, adjusted for ice. And maybe sweet vermouth and a splash of bitters. And a cherry.



You're two thirds of the way there:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negroni


----------



## Edd (Nov 27, 2012)

I went to high school in Lisbon Falls, Maine. There was a store there that pushed the Moxie brand big time (t-shirts and other crap). Every summer we had a Moxie parade and a Moxie queen was selected. I am not making this up. Was never a fan of the drink.


----------



## legalskier (Nov 27, 2012)

Edd said:


> Every summer we had a Moxie parade and a Moxie queen was selected. I am not making this up.



I believe you-


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 27, 2012)

legalskier said:


> You're two thirds of the way there:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negroni




He's 100% of the way there if he's making a Manhattan


As for Moxie... never heard of the stuff but given the less than glowing reviews here I doubt I will ever try it.


----------



## billski (Nov 27, 2012)

Moxie is dreadful.  It must be a byproduct of leather tanning.  Spray it in your yard, it will keep all animals at bay.  Have the poison control number handy before you try the stuff.

As far as I know only true New England Yankees can down the stuff.  Or even like it. 

FWIW, Moxie has (shudder the thought) a Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/DrinkOfficialMoxie

Suggest you try just one.  You'll hate yourself for it.uke:


----------



## Glenn (Nov 27, 2012)

I found it's pretty black and white: You either like it or you don't. It's not a "Oh, they don't have Coke, I'll have a rootbeer instead" type of drink. I happen to love the stuff. And this thread reminds me I should pick some up...and like them on Facebook.


----------



## soozilah (Nov 28, 2012)

smells like some sort of cough medicine - nope.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 28, 2012)

soozilah said:


> smells like some sort of cough medicine - nope.


+1

I compare it to trying to beer for the first time. When I was a kid and tried my first beer, I thought it was disgusting and I almost threw up. But you almost have to force yourself to like, and after a while, you love it. Moxie is kind of the same way


----------



## Openwaterswimmer (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah, that stuff is nasty!


----------



## Nick (Nov 28, 2012)

I've never tried it.  

Where can you even buy it in the northeast?


----------



## Glenn (Nov 28, 2012)

Nick said:


> I've never tried it.
> 
> Where can you even buy it in the northeast?



Grocery stores usually have it. Or stores that have a lot of soda. 

I saw "Tab" at a local stop n shop. :lol:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 28, 2012)

Nick said:


> I've never tried it.
> 
> Where can you even buy it in the northeast?



I'm pretty sure Hannaford's always has it in stock


----------



## Rourket (Nov 28, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Do you drink Moxie? I can't enough of it, especially when mixed with Captain Morgan



That's my drink Dude!

For everyone else... I would say it tastes like Jägermeister


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 28, 2012)

Edd said:


> I went to high school in Lisbon Falls, Maine. There was a store there that pushed the Moxie brand big time (t-shirts and other crap). Every summer we had a Moxie parade and a Moxie queen was selected. I am not making this up. Was never a fan of the drink.



I ride past that store several times a week. I can't stomach Moxie. My girlfriend's parents are addicted. A local Chocolatier has made "Moxie Truffles". They are rubbish.


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2012)

Second place goes to Yoohoo


----------



## witch hobble (Dec 1, 2012)

I've tried to like it.  Don't think I ever actually finished a can.


----------

